# Hydra removal



## aliclarke86 (21 Oct 2013)

In the last few days I have noticed a fairly large amount of these little fellows on me glass..






Does anyone have any tip for removal??

I can only assume they have come in on some plants I recently got from s fellow member as I had not seen them before.

I have a fair amount of shrimplets swimming about (just arrived) and don't want to see them become tentacle fodder.

Ali

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Oct 2013)

Cut the hydra in half.

Insanely satisfying.


----------



## aliclarke86 (21 Oct 2013)

I like your style Nath 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Oct 2013)




----------



## Alastair (21 Oct 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Cut the hydra in half.
> 
> Insanely satisfying.



Lol...... 

Panacur wipes it out instantly.  
0.1ml per litre. Get the 10% liquid solution


----------



## BigTom (21 Oct 2013)

Yeah, either a Samurai sword like Nathan, or Panacur should do the trick, depending on which you can get cheapest.


----------



## aliclarke86 (21 Oct 2013)

That seems like alot? I'm not doughting you I'm sure I have seen similar info for ridding planeria but I use fenbendazole to worm horses... is there any way this will hurt any of my shrimp?? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTom (21 Oct 2013)

I used 1ml per 50 litres of the 10% oral solution and had no noticeable shrimp casualties, but that was treating both planaria and hydra. Hydra seem much more sensitive to it, so you could probably try a lower dose (Paulo had success with 1ml per 100 litres). Remove any carbon/purigen before hand.


----------



## aliclarke86 (21 Oct 2013)

Cool i am currently walking in the rain to the pet store 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (21 Oct 2013)

Hi all,


aliclarke86 said:


> Cool i am currently walking in the rain to the pet store


 The granules works OK as well, I just ground mine up and tipped it in, and they were really cheap to buy. I used 0.1g in 10 gallons, and it had a pretty instant effect on the Hydra, it also killed the Planaria over about a 2 week period.

cheers Darrel


----------



## aliclarke86 (21 Oct 2013)

Thanks Darrel I'm standing here looking at granules and wondering if they would be ok

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (21 Oct 2013)

OK so the only thing I could get was Fenbendazole crystals..  they come in 3g pouches.. now it is math time ha

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (21 Oct 2013)

Right. I'm slightly worried about adding this to my tank. Out of the 3g only 666mg is Fenbendazole. Is there a risk that the other ingredients would harm shrimp? I have diluted one 3g sachet in 300ml of water and when I shook it up it has created a foam. 

Any one have any experience here?

Its also turned the water white...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Oct 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> Right. I'm slightly worried about adding this to my tank. Out of the 3g only 666mg is Fenbendazole. Is there a risk that the other ingredients would harm shrimp? I have diluted one 3g sachet in 300ml of water and when I shook it up it has created a foam.
> 
> Any one have any experience here?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk




Sounds like impending doom


----------



## aliclarke86 (21 Oct 2013)

It really does  not sure weather to continue now, although I have really found any info saying that it has not worked in any instance 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (21 Oct 2013)

Hi all, 





aliclarke86 said:


> Fenbendazole crystals


 That's the one. Panacur is 22% Fenbendazole and 666mg in 3000mg (3g) = ........22%. So dosing is still 0.1g in 10 gallons.

You have a stock solution of 3g in 300ml = 1g in 100cm3 = 10g in 1 litre. There are ~ 4.5litres in a gallon, so that makes 45g in 1 gallon and 450g in 10 gallon. Meaning you need to use *a very small volume of your solution*.
Your solution is 4500 times stronger than you need.

If you work from 1g in 100cm3, that is 0.1g in 10cm3 and 10cm3 of your solution would treat 10 gallons of tank water.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Oct 2013)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,  That's the one. Panacur is 22% Fenbendazole and 666mg in 3000mg (3g) = ........22%. So dosing is still 0.1g in 10 gallons.
> 
> You have a stock solution of 3g in 300ml = 1g in 100cm3 = 10g in 1 litre. There are ~ 4.5litres in a gallon, so that makes 45g in 1 gallon and 450g in 10 gallon. Meaning you need to use *a very small volume of your solution*.
> Your solution is 4500 times stronger than you need.
> ...



#Headspin


----------



## aliclarke86 (21 Oct 2013)

10ml it is then just to err on the side or caution. My tank is roughly 12 gallons by my calculation plus hard scape and substrate should bring it down a fair amount

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyAntlers (21 Oct 2013)

You've got me concerned here Ali, not seen any in my tank ever so I do hope the moss is not the culprit, wouldn't want to bring dread on any other member.


----------



## aliclarke86 (21 Oct 2013)

No no nothing to do with your moss probably to be fair is just my laps in maintenance over the last month. I'm planning a rescape so its kinda been left to its self

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (21 Oct 2013)

Hi all, 





NattyAntlers said:


> You've got me concerned here Ali, not seen any in my tank ever so I do hope the moss is not the culprit, wouldn't want to bring dread on any other member.


I don't know where they come from, I always have some and if I feed a lot of small _Daphnia_ or micro-worms they really spread.

A lot of people have associated them with feeding BBS, but they definitely don't come with the brine shrimps, so it is another case of a lot of small prey items = plenty of hydra. They must come in with plants etc. and even if you get one it can spread asexually.

cheers Darrel


----------



## basil (21 Oct 2013)

Or you could also use a no Planaria treatment. Made from betal nut and made with shrimp keepers in mind too


----------



## aliclarke86 (21 Oct 2013)

I have gone ahead and dosed with Fenbendazole it seems to have done the trick and the shrimp seem fine. I've even seen the newborns I was convinced had bitten the dust. I think in futer I'm going to stick with shrimp products just had a bit of a panic when the hydra showed up yesterday 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (23 Oct 2013)

One dose wiped them out and shrimp are all fine  also have enough left to last a life time!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (23 Oct 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> One dose wiped them out and shrimp are all fine  also have enough left to last a life time!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



Great news ali. Its fantastic stuff


----------



## frothhelmet (23 Oct 2013)

FYI I have read that Asolene Spixi will eat hydra. Never tried it though...


----------



## dw1305 (23 Oct 2013)

Hi all, 





frothhelmet said:


> I have read that Asolene Spixi will eat hydra.


 I've read that as well <Spixi Snail>. Pond Snails (_Lymnaea stagnalis) _are meant to eat Hydra, but no-one told the couple I put in. Another creature that is alleged to eat them, but doesn't, is  the Dwarf Croaking Gourami (_Trichopsis pumila)._

cheers Darrel


----------



## sparkyweasel (23 Oct 2013)

A lot of books also say Dwarf Gouramis _Trichogaster lalius_ will eat them, but the only hydra outbreak I have had was in my DG tank.

Hydra are quite interesting to keep for their own sake,  in a jar of their own where they won't do any harm.


----------

